
Gorgeous CSS3 Microsoft-Metro Buttons CSS/JS Library - golden_lord
http://ace-subido.github.com/css3-microsoft-metro-buttons/
======
golden_lord
via <http://goo.gl/jDDRc> \- Functionn - Open Source Web Resources For Web
Developers & Designers

------
acesubido
wow, I never thought I'd be mentioned in hackernews. Always a pleasure to
contribute and help out fellow developers. Thanks for the post!

